# Blendeffekt?!



## ausziehn (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mal wissen wie ich das "AVP" bei den Bild nachmachen kann.
AVP 

Möchte nämlich etwas andres hinschreiben und weiß nicht genau wie das geht, weil ich noch Anfänger mit PS bin.

MfG ausi


----------



## regurge (11. Oktober 2005)

Dazu ein paar Begriffe die dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen:

 Beleuchtungseffekt, Blendeneffekt und diverse Fülloptionen ,,, diese Effekte sind selbsterklärend, man muss nur ein wenig damit rumprobieren.


----------



## Duddle (11. Oktober 2005)

Habe mich mal probiert… hält dem ersten Blick stand, dann bricht`s aber ein.

Wenn es ausreicht, würde ich morgen / heute abend mal einen groben Plan aufschreiben (obwohl vieles davon nur "probieren bis es gut aussieht" war).


Duddle


----------



## ausziehn (11. Oktober 2005)

ey das sieht ja super aus
vielen Dank!
wenn du den Font brauchst... den gibts hier


----------



## Duddle (12. Oktober 2005)

Wie gesagt, vieles davon ist einfach pures „probieren, bis es nach was aussieht". 
OK, dann wollen wir mal:

Wir starten mit einer schwarzen Hintergrundebene.
Zuerst den Schriftzug:

gewünschte Textebene erstellen, Textfarbe schwarz
Ebenenstil "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief", Einstellungen ähnlich diesen:
Schritt 1

Jetzt das Hintergrund-"Wabern":

neue Ebene
dunklen Türkis- und dunklen Blauton als Vorder-/Hintergrundfarbe einstellen
Wolkenfilter anwenden
vielleicht minimal Gaußschen Weichzeichner einsetzen
Zwischenergebnis:
Schritt 2
Ebenenmaske erstellen
ein wenig mit Weiß rumkritzeln wo der Text steht und Bewegungsunschärfe (horizontal, mittlere Stärke) darauf anwenden, so dass die Ebene nur noch leicht oval hinter dem Text sichtbar ist

Nächste Ebene, diesmal ein wenig Struktur in die Sache bringen

neue Ebene
helleren Türkis- und helleren Blauton einstellen
Wolkenfilter
ein paar mal Differenzwolken, bis irgendwas mit schicker Struktur entsteht:
Schritt 3
diese Ebene dann 3 mal einsetzen
1. über der Textebene, Ebenenmodus "Farbig abwedeln"

2. 
- unter der Textebene, Ebenenmodus "Normal"
- Strg+Klick auf die Textebene (--> Auswahl erstellen)
- die "Struktur-Waber-Ebene" mit einer Maske versehen (dürfte automatisch die Auswahl übernommen haben)
- Ebenenmaske mit Filter "Bewegungsunschärfe" bearbeiten, leichte Stärke, horizontal:
Schritt 4

3.
- unter der Textebene, über 2., Ebenenmodus "Umgekehrt multipliziert"
- wieder Strg+Klick auf Textebene
- wieder eine Maske erstellen
- diesmal aber nicht "Bewegungsunschärfe", sondern "Stilisierungseffekt -> Windeffekt" mit leichter Stärke einmal nach links, dann nach rechts anwenden
Schritt 5

So, erstmal verschnaufen, mittlerweile sieht es ungefähr so aus:
Schritt 6

Die nächsten Schritt sind eigentlich optional, aber ich werd sie dennoch mal aufführen:

wieder eine neue Ebene
ein paar Blautöne ausprobieren, Wolkenfilter
direkt Strg+L (Tonwertkorrektur), dann mit den Reglern rumspielen bis du auf irgendwas schön strukturreiches kommst:
Schritt 7
Ebenenmodus auf "Aufhellen" und eine Ebenenmaske ähnlich der bei der ersten Waber-Ebene

Anmerkung: Ja, mir ist bewusst, das die Ebene kaum sichtbar ist, aber gerade kaum sichtbare Strukturen, eher Verstecktes usw. bringt oft ungeahnt positive Ergebnisse.


So, jetzt noch eine Farbnuance mehr einbringen:

neue Farbton/Sättigung-Ebene
nicht auf "Färben" stellen
den Farbton um -80 bis -100 verschieben, dürfte ein grünliches Etwas ergeben
Schritt 8
dieser Ebene wieder eine Ebenenmaske ähnlich der ersten Waber-Ebene geben
Damit dürfte ein leichtes, grünes Schimmern bewirkt sein. Wirkt "creepier"   

Jetzt die letzte, aber wichtige Ebene:

neue Ebene, sollte ganz oben sein
helle Blau- und Türkistöne einstellen
Wolkenfilter
Differenzwolken bis was ähnliches entsteht:
Schritt 9
Ebenenmodus auf "Farbig abwedeln"

Whamm! Die hat's jetzt richtig gebracht. Jetzt ist ne schummrige Mischung aus Grün-, Blau- und Türkistönen enstanden, schön mit Struktur durchsetzt und den Text recht gut umschliessend.

So, als Abschluss noch dieser Blendenfleck:

neue Ebene
kleineren Pinsel nehmen, hellen, schwach gesättigten Grünton einstellen und nen Punkt malen
Ebenenmodus auf "Farbig Abwedeln"
Ebene nach Belieben duplizieren

Das war's.
Als Abschluss nochmal der Ebenenstack:
Stack


Wie gesagt, oberflächlich wirkt es akzeptabel. Es ist aber natürlich noch deutlich verbesserungswürdig.

Sorry, falls es teils unverständlich war. Bin kein großer Tutorial-Schreiber   Hoffe dennoch es war ein wenig lehrreich.


Duddle, der jetzt ein bissl rumwabern geht…


----------



## regurge (12. Oktober 2005)

oha nettes Tutorial :>


----------



## oscarr (13. Oktober 2005)

DA fällt mir noch ein Tipp ein zu den Filter>Rendering>Blendeffekt

Und zwar sollte man diesen am besten auf eine neue Ebene erstellen

1. (STRG+SHIFT+N) .
2. Modus Hartes/Weiches Lciht
3. Haken bei "Mit neutraler Farbe .... 50% Grau" aktivieren
4. Gewünschten Filtereffekt auf diese Ebene anwenden.

Das ganze hat den grossen Vorteil das man den Blendeffekt im nachhinein skalieren, tonwerte korrigeiren, färben etc. kann.


----------

